# [RISOLTO] fb con GeForce4 Ti 4200 e vesa-tng

## Gaspyd

Non ci riesco proprio, non mi interessa spalshscreeen ma solo il framebuffer così come lo usavo col kernel 2.4.

Ho seguito tutte le guide del mondo e ho ricompilato più volte senza successo ma dopo l'avvio di grub il sistema parte sistematicamente senza fb:

```

root@gentoo paolo # dmesg |grep vesa

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f060

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf0a5, set palette = c00cf12a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

Non capisco quel monitor limits con tutto settato a 0, non credo sia ok  :Sad: Last edited by Gaspyd on Wed Dec 22, 2004 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa hai messo come risoluzione e profondita'?

----------

## Gaspyd

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cosa hai messo come risoluzione e profondita'?

 

```

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,nocrtc,noedid,1024x768

```

ma anche 1024x768-32@70

Poi direttamente nelle opzioni del kernel

Ho provato anche a eliminare noedid e nocrtc, ma come si fa a saper equale risoluzione mettere ?[/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere 1024x768-24@60

----------

## Gaspyd

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a mettere 1024x768-24@60

 

Niente da fare come se non avessi cambiato nulla ....  :Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma dmesg a parte quello che hai riportto non dice nulla di altro?

----------

## Gaspyd

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma dmesg a parte quello che hai riportto non dice nulla di altro?

 

Te lo riporto x intero e' lunghissimo ma non mi sembra ci sia nulla di altro riferito al vesa fb:

```

: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5380

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KT400                                 ) @ 0x000f6eb0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KT400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 KT400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 KT400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff7000

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KT400  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0448000 soft=c0447000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1800.092 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 515208k/524224k available (2232k kernel code, 8476k reserved, 924k data, 172k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3555.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=1777664)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0, disabled.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1103623804.4294965759:0): initialized

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 5

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 5

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 5

inotify init: minor=63

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f060

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf0a5, set palette = c00cf12a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (48 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: PC Speaker

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe080e000, 00:d0:70:01:4e:7f, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC35L040AVVN07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 156250000 sectors (80000 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 >

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, pci mem e0810000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0000e000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0000e400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices: 

SLPB PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB6 USB7 USB8 USB9 MC97 UAR1 ECP1 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hdb3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, 

max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb3: checking transaction log (hdb3)

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 7456, last_flushed_trans_id 46582

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 200072461557024, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 142

ReiserFS: hdb3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Adding 489972k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

SCSI subsystem initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.36

        <Adaptec 2940 Ultra SCSI adapter>

        aic7880: Ultra Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 16/253 SCBs

(scsi0:A:3): 20.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15)

  Vendor: PLEXTOR   Model: CD-ROM PX-40TS    Rev: 1.05

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

sr0: scsi-1 drive

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 3, lun 0

ReiserFS: hdb5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb5: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: hdb5: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: hdb5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb5: journal params: device hdb5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, 

max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb5: checking transaction log (hdb5)

ReiserFS: hdb5: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 7300, last_flushed_trans_id 2939

ReiserFS: hdb5: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 12627203857540, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hdb5: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 142

ReiserFS: hdb5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdb6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb6: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: hdb6: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: hdb6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb6: journal params: device hdb6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, 

max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb6: checking transaction log (hdb6)

ReiserFS: hdb6: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 6195, last_flushed_trans_id 56252

ReiserFS: hdb6: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 241604795308083, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hdb6: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 142

ReiserFS: hdb6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdb7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb7: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: hdb7: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: hdb7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb7: journal params: device hdb7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, 

max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb7: checking transaction log (hdb7)

ReiserFS: hdb7: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 6694, last_flushed_trans_id 61352

ReiserFS: hdb7: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 263509128518182, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hdb7: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 143

ReiserFS: hdb7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, 

max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 574, last_flushed_trans_id 831654

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 3571931026555454, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 294

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: Printer, EPSON Stylus C82

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se sicuro che le opzioni per il fb nel kernel ci siano tutte e siano bult-in (*)?

----------

## hardskinone

Ho avuto una ti 4200 e framebuffer funzionava. Controlla di non aver dimenticato qualcosa, magari nel config del kernel.

----------

## Josuke

Ho la stessa scheda...in grub ho messo:

```

kernel (hd1,1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb splash=silent,theme:gechi

initrd (hd1,1)/fbsplash-gechi-1280x1024
```

nel kernel in Graphics support:

 [*] Support for frame buffer devices

<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

              VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

(1280x1024-32@60) VESA default mode

 [*] Support for the framebuffer splash

In Logo configuration:

 [*] Bootup logo 

 [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo

----------

## Gaspyd

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se sicuro che le opzioni per il fb nel kernel ci siano tutte e siano bult-in (*)?

 

ECCO .... cavolo

```

--- VGA text console                                              

    [*]   Video mode selection support                               

    <*> Framebuffer Console support                                 

    [*]   Select compiled-in fonts                                       

    [ ]     VGA 8x8 font                                               

    [*]     VGA 8x16 font

```

Avevo Framebuffer Console support come modulo e non built-in

Ora funziona tutto alla perfezione grazie ...  :Smile: 

Avrei chiuso il thread con un bel RISOLTO nel subject ma non sono capace, l'unica volta che ci ho provato mi ha aperto un nuovo thread ....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Avrei chiuso il thread con un bel RISOLTO nel subject ma non sono capace, l'unica volta che ci ho provato mi ha aperto un nuovo thread ....

 

Devi editare il primo post (tasto edit in alto a destra del primo post) e aggiungere al subject [risolto]

----------

## Gaspyd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Devi editare il primo post (tasto edit in alto a destra del primo post) e aggiungere al subject [risolto]

 

Fatto, .... Bravo vero!?   :Wink: 

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Fatto, .... Bravo vero!?  

 

Benissimo... piu' che bravo  :Very Happy: 

----------

